
The voices of ancient women - tintinnabula
http://blogs.bl.uk/digitisedmanuscripts/2018/03/the-voices-of-ancient-women.html
======
fouc
>“Demetrios the vine dresser deceived my daughter and took her away and keeps
her hidden saying that he is going to live with her without me. She was
managing my store and supported me, since I am old. But he has a wife and
children so he cannot live with a woman he deceived. Please help me, an old
woman, to return my daughter back to me.”

Looks like scoundrels exist in any age.

~~~
nitwit005
I suppose a devious vine dresser is possible, but I assumed from that snippet
that the daughter just left. There's always been an issue of people leaving
elderly or sick family because they no longer want to take care of them.

~~~
hawkice
Important to note, it's very much an issue for the elderly and sick family.
Not so much an issue for the person whose life gets derailed and cannot find
love due to the overbearing demands of a less-than-grateful relative (which
_might_ be whats happening here? very hard to know, but that seems to be what
the person is demanding, that the woman abandon her love life and essentially
live as her relative's slave).

